# Frage zu SVN



## xinus (20. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem.
Vorher habe ich CVS benutzt und immer wenn ich commitet habe, wurden $Author$, $Date$, usw. automatisch von CVS gesetzt. Also in der java Datei im selber wurden diese Infos festgehalten.
Nun bei SVN, wenn ich den selben head eingebe und committe....passiert nichts. HAbe jetzt einige rumprobiert, aber es tut sich nichts.
Als Beispiel bissel Code hier:

```
/* #######################################################################
   #        $Source: $
   #        $Author: $
   #        $Date: $
   #        $Revision: $
   #        $State: $
   #        $Log: $
   #
   #----------------------------------------------------------------------
   #        Language:         Java
   #----------------------------------------------------------------------
   #######################################################################*/


public class Hello {
	
	public Hello() {
		System.out.println("Hello World!");
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Hello():
	}
}
```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Was mache ich falsch?
Danke

Grüße,
xinus


----------



## tfa (20. Nov 2007)

Du musst die keywords in den Properties der Dateien entsprechend setzen (siehe Doku unter Keyword Substitution).


----------



## kama (20. Nov 2007)

Hallo,



			
				xinus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> #        $Source: $
> #        $Author: $
> #        $Date: $
> ...


Wenn es denn sein muss, dann in Subversion wie schon erwähnt unter svn:keywords nachschauen und nicht vergessen per:


```
svn ps svn:keywords "HeadURL Id Date Revision Author" Dateiname
```
zu aktivieren.

BTW: Sollten die Keywords nicht immer $Keyword$ geschrieben werden ?



			
				xinus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> #        $State: $
> #        $Log: $


So etwas gibt es in Subversion nicht. In CVS war die Nutzung von $Log$ auch verpöhnt wg. Branching/Merging. Wozu gibt es "svn log"?
Eigentlich braucht man so etwas überhaupt nicht. Das macht man dann via Tags/Branches. 



			
				xinus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> #        Language:         Java


Den finde ich echt interessant.
Was passiert, wenn ich da "Perl" reinschreibe ?

Weiterhin kann ich von der Verwendung der Keywords im Großen und Ganzen nur abraten. Das einzige was mir bisher sinnvoll erscheint ist $Revision$ im Zusammenhang mit dem @since JavaDoc tag. Aber dabei sollte nicht eine Subversion Revisionnumber Verwendung finden sondern eine Release Nummer...
Alles andere macht keinen Sinn....

PS.: Fragen zum Thema Subversion: http://forum.subversionbuch.de  oder http://www.svnforum.org

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

